# New to remodel bids



## wiljan (Feb 1, 2008)

woodmagman said:


> Why don't you post your scope of work, the cost of materials that your are suppling, the time it is going to take to complete the work. I would include the cost of your overhead, profit margin and any other thing that you think should be considered. I could likely confirm your bid if you did that.:jester:


 If you are referring to the owner done that. And actually I gave him one without all the prices on the proposal and one with all the prices on the proposal. If you haven't used the Craft. Nat. Est. it all outputs to a nice detailed list of the scope and prices to go along with it.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

If you do end up going over a plaster ceiling with rock, the best method I've seen is to figure out what way the joists are running and then cut away about 1 1/2" of the ceiling using the side of your circular saw rest as a guide. Use a Hardie blade too. It works best for cutting plaster/wood combinations. Once you have exposed the tail ends of the ceiling joists, snap a line from one end to the other. When you put up the rock make sure your screws get into the joists at least and inch.

You don't need to fill in the 1 1/2" space before rocking. Keep your screws back about 2 - 3" and let the wall board hold the corners of the ceiling up.


----------



## wiljan (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Jason for the tip on that one. Ill keep that for future reference.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Good luck, you will need it in your new business.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

wiljan said:


> LOL so am I. My org. scope was demo complete upstairs re-frame for new walls to make bigger rooms and walk in closets, insulate, rock it all,15 replacement windows whole house, 2 interior doors, trim the up stairs, whole bathroom remodel along with relocating tub, sink, toilet, carpeting and vinyl upstairs, tearing out old stairs to upstairs since they are only 6 1/2X 9, and complete tear out and remodel the kitchen w/no appliances.
> 
> Now its just re-arrange a few upstairs walls to make better living area up there and rock and trim it all.
> 
> TBH the owner is a cheap  and I have heard nothing good bout that comp. I think Im just gonna leave it be and not even touch it all now.


 
Walk away now before more of your time is wasted!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Listen to us carefully if there is a money issue before you start, can you guess what will happen at the end? If his budget is 20,000 give him 20,000 of work it maybe that he has demo done and insulation, it is not your job to make the job fit into his budget.


----------



## wiljan (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah Im just gonna let it go and not even submit my final bid to them. When they call and ask if I am going to; I am going to politely state to them to READ my business card that says Creative Renovators not cheap hacks from out of country. Like their siders from mexico they had last year that was putting vinyl siding on for 60$ a sq.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my god! 

Run, run away fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

wiljan said:


> owner is trying to keep his budget under 20,000 and is trying to whittle it down from my original bid of 28k for the whole upstairs up to paintable surface /w a bathroom full remodel, 15 replacement windows, and labor for doing a full kitchen remodel.


WTF?????? my eyes, my eyes are burning!!

Sorry guy's had to edit......I went back and read through everything.
This situation sounds sooooooo much like a "flipper" we discussed recently.


----------



## wiljan (Feb 1, 2008)

Well you guys have helped me on this today :thumbup: and from all the little side comments really made me lol thank you all. I definately will be sticking around this forum.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Your original bid of 28k sound like approximately 1/3rd of what I would charge for that scope of work. The gut/remodels of the kitchen and bathroom alone would be approaching double your original bid was, IF it was a somewhat entry level remodel. 22k is pretty much impossible for that entire job, even if the HO is buying the materials. Unless you get a spiritual feeling out of helping total strangers pay for remodeling their homes, pass on this one. The h.o.'s budget is ridiculous.


----------



## bbravo (Sep 17, 2007)

*Bidding this project*

If the customer asks you to take less for the project make sure you negotiate to do less. This sounds like a bad situation. ALL CHANGE ORDERS IN WRITING WITHOUT FAIL! Make sure you charge for disposal & even materials pickup. Nothing is free...don't give away your service!


----------



## Burge Remodel (Nov 8, 2008)

$35.00 per hour is to cheap for remodeling work. Figure it at $50.00 then you should be ok.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Burge Remodel said:


> $35.00 per hour is to cheap for remodeling work. Figure it at $50.00 then you should be ok.


 I certainly hope this is sarcasm!!!!!


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The price is relative to where the OP is...


----------

